# MikhailsDinos



## MikhailsDinos

Hello to all!  I'm 18, My name is Mikhail Kujawa.

I own &amp; breed many species of gecko. I was born in south Africa &amp; would catch many species of mantis as a kid, I loved it there. Sunday, I went herping &amp; found a mantis, I believe it's Religiosa? I'm an orchid grower, &amp; Have 70 orchids. So, I have an eye on the orchid Mantis, lol. I can trade geckos for mantis?

*One of many snakes I found herping, That day we found 7 snakes &amp; a Mantis.*

















*Satanic leaf tail geckos i'm breeding. I love this species because they look different form the other geckos often seen.*


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome nice pets!


----------



## Black*Fox

Hey! Welcome to the forum and awsome geco picts! And what kind of snake is that?


----------



## hibiscusmile

He is so cute, does he sell car insurance too! :lol: sorry I bad...Welcome


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## MikhailsDinos

I just want to thank everyone, I feel welcomed lol

robo mantis,

Thank you!

Black*Fox,

Thank you! Colorado hey? The snake is called the Green Racer Snake.

hibiscusmile,

 lol thank you! I own the gecko in the car insurance ads.  I got your PM.

Rick,

You are one of many on this forum that hand out good advice. I enjoy reading what you have to say about Mantis.


----------



## Ian

Hey Mikhail! Welcome to the forum  

Those leaf geckos are frankly out of this world...I have wanted to keep them for years. I was going to get some from one supplier in the UK at some point...but at over £300 per pair, I thought it was a little over the top!

Great photos as well =]


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Hey, Ian!  

Thank you! Yes they can be a lot of money, But once they start breeding they produce a lot of babies. It takes a year before they start producing.

If there is a way I would ship them to you? I should have babies available in 08, 09. I wont charge that much for one. lol. Plus I would do trades for Mantis Ooth.

But I really dont know how the shipping works to the UK, Must be a lot of paperwork involved?



> Hey Mikhail! Welcome to the forum  Those leaf geckos are frankly out of this world...I have wanted to keep them for years. I was going to get some from one supplier in the UK at some point...but at over £300 per pair, I thought it was a little over the top!
> 
> Great photos as well =]


----------



## colddigger

welcome to Mantid Forums!

i love geckos, and those geckos have potential! how big do they get?

how much do they normally go for and are you going to set up an ad in the other sale section?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Colddigger,

They have big potential. They get 5-6 inches in total length at adulthood, &amp; They go for WC $100 to $150 each. For CB they go for $200 to $300 each. But prices depend on the color of the gecko as well. Yes, I might be posting in the other sale section? But I wont have this species up for sale until 08, 09. I have many other gecko species for sale through. At the moment I have a spear point leaf tail gecko available, They are the same thing to the satanic leaf tail, But the spear points have little spear tails. lol. The care is the same as the satanic leaf tails.



> welcome to Mantid Forums!i love geckos, and those geckos have potential! how big do they get?
> 
> how much do they normally go for and are you going to set up an ad in the other sale section?


----------



## Butterfly

Welcome to the forum.

What part of Colorado? Im a Denver / Boulder girl myself but was born out in the Ft. Morgan area and then raised out here in CA. Ill be headed to Colorado this Saturday, too bad I cant bring Mantids on the plane otherwise id just bring you and BlackFox a different species.

It's cool to finally start seeing Colorado folks in here.

And I totally dig your geckos!!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Butterfly,

Thank you! I live in the city Highlands ranch, I go herping for reptiles at chatfield lake, Do you know where that is?. I love CA, Just been there once through. lol. I can just see you coming off the plane with mantis all over the place  !

I'm very addicted to mantis now, I cannot believe how beautiful they are.

Thank you, My geckos get a lot of love. :lol: I'll do trades for mantis? The price does not have to much. lol.



> Welcome to the forum.What part of Colorado? Im a Denver / Boulder girl myself but was born out in the Ft. Morgan area and then raised out here in CA. Ill be headed to Colorado this Saturday, too bad I cant bring Mantids on the plane otherwise id just bring you and BlackFox a different species.
> 
> It's cool to finally start seeing Colorado folks in here.
> 
> And I totally dig your geckos!!


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! Nice animals.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

OGIGA,

Thank you!  



> Welcome! Nice animals.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

My bad, I did not post a picture of myself. :lol: 

* Me in Africa as a kid*






* Me now, But sense then i've cut my hair &amp; smile lol*


----------



## OGIGA

Awesome! Not too many people I know can squat like that. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis

Cool i wanted to go to Africa.


----------



## Ian

> Hey, Ian!  Thank you! Yes they can be a lot of money, But once they start breeding they produce a lot of babies. It takes a year before they start producing.
> 
> If there is a way I would ship them to you? I should have babies available in 08, 09. I wont charge that much for one. lol. Plus I would do trades for Mantis Ooth.
> 
> But I really dont know how the shipping works to the UK, Must be a lot of paperwork involved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mikhail! Welcome to the forum  Those leaf geckos are frankly out of this world...I have wanted to keep them for years. I was going to get some from one supplier in the UK at some point...but at over £300 per pair, I thought it was a little over the top!
> 
> Great photos as well =]
Click to expand...

Well, I am not entirely sure. Where exactly are you based? I would have to look into what inporting animals requires, but I would certainly be interested! Cheers for the offer


----------



## Asa

Cool, man, cool. You should get a mohawk...


----------



## MikhailsDinos

OGIGA,

Thank you! :lol: I was a little bushman, Jumping from tree to tree catching those reptiles &amp; mantis!  

robo mantis,

If you have the money you should go? :wink: I'm planing a trip next year for the month of December.

Ian,

I live in Denver, It will be good to know if I can ship to you. I'll look into it as well.  

Asa,

:lol: Well my hair gets very wavy when long.  But I agree, It will be cool!


----------



## Asa

> Asa, :lol: Well my hair gets very wavy when long.  But I agree, It will be cool!


Ahh, so you plan to :twisted:


----------



## MikhailsDinos

:lol: Yes I plan to :wink:



> Ahh, so you plan to :twisted:


----------

